
Show HN: Lean – Clean Up Live Photos – Aka Make Them Dead Photos - xuki
http://lean.tinywhale.net
======
xuki
I made this little app to help you remove unwanted video component in your
Live Photos on iPhone 6s/6s Plus, thus let you have Live Photo to all the time
to capture every possible moment. Super simple and free (as in free space)!

